

Show HN: TangleTube - Make groups of YouTube videos to play together and share - mcrittenden
http://tangletube.com/?v1=q_qgVn-Op7Q&v2=aqvmCiNMpCU&v3=1pSyYhRYeIM

======
mcrittenden
I wanted to try out Backbone.js and Boostrap so I put this together as a
chance to use them both. It was a fun little day-long project and I've had fun
mixing and matching videos.

Let me know if you spot any bugs or have any ideas for features.

